# Basement Window Light Boxes



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure it is the easiest way to post pics but you need to put them somewhere where they can be tapped. I use my free Photobucket account.

I am thinking some sort of oversized "sconce" type things might work. I would use daylight full spectrum flourescent tubes behind some nice, simple framed translucent panels. Color temp should be 6500 with a color rendering index of 95 or higher. This would match the light coming in the windows. Skylights in my California home were equipped this way so that when the sun went down, you could flip the lights on and the light color and rendering remained the same. It was a pleasant transition.


----------

